

HR5108 Cyber Privacy Bill: Get Ready for DMCA-like Bulk Takedowns - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/bill-tries-to-protect-user-privacy-opens-door-to-abuse.ars

======
hga
Hmmm; from a junior Republican Congresscritter with no co-sponsors. This isn't
going to get anywhere in this legislative session, and it is said to need
better drafting (which I don't doubt), but it's worth pointing out that as the
Internet gets even more and more important, the very real abuses by bad actors
on it will result in serious legislation and regulation.

This may not happen soon, but given our general inability to curb the abuses
(including criminals taking advantage of poorly secured sites) I don't see how
it's not going to happen sooner or later.

------
Chuuwudo
After reading the article, and reading some of the problems with it, it sounds
like we should hope that this bill dies a quick death.

